# Has anyone heard about BJP's new CD?



## gaurav_indian (Apr 5, 2007)

Has anyone heard about BJP's new CD?It was made to divide Muslims and hindus.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 5, 2007)

Until there is no link or source. I wont believe you. Media says all sort of craps nowdays. We need to see a valid proof.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 5, 2007)

*news.google.com/?ncl=1114821478&hl=en


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 5, 2007)

They are not dividing. They want to 'promote' their party. Part of campaigning. All famous singers have sung.


----------



## VD17 (Apr 5, 2007)

Raaabo (in forum rules) said:
			
		

> ** No Controversial/Sensitive Topics.*
> Such topics — i.e.: competitor magazines, *politics*, racism, etc., — lead to heated arguments and are considered detrimental to this forum’s purpose.



just wondering.. aint this illegal?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 5, 2007)

^^ Sorry then.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 5, 2007)

VD17 said:
			
		

> just wondering.. aint this illegal?



Hmm i think it is ok in Fight Club.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey I want to see the CD before commenting, anyone got a rip or something?


----------



## faraaz (Apr 6, 2007)

Dunno what the CD says but all the non-BJPites are having a field day with this!


----------



## VD17 (Apr 6, 2007)

lol..
somehow, in my personal opinion, BJP and SP have more morons than any other party.. i mean.. they generally do utterly stupid stuff which gets em neck deep in sh*t... this reminds me of that advani's jinnah comments...
similarly, mulayam singh.. his brother made a very intelligent comment that crimes like nithari are usual... lol


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey anyone has d mp3 

or better still a torrent link


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 6, 2007)

^^ It will be better if that cd doesnt get public.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 6, 2007)

India is Sickular country ,but iam communal , lol 

sickularism sucks all time ,


----------



## nix (Apr 6, 2007)

the problem is that the hindu vote is scattered...
why is it that it is always hindu's who get the blame for everything...??


----------



## ruthless (Apr 6, 2007)

Congress always Try to please the minorities.
I read that they were trying to bring back quota system which S.C had banned.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hinduism is an unorganised way of life , that's why its votes are scattered badly 
and no hope of united in future tooo


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 6, 2007)

Most of the votes comes from uneducated people. Where this people are being twisted and betrayed by people who promise them everything such has education for children, job, money and house. When they won the vote this politican forgets the people who voted for them and neglects them. It is what is happening in india be it BJP, Congress, Janata Dal and other india spoiling crap. Do not divide people by their languages,caste,sex and religion. Be it rich and poor they both are same.

Alas what is the point of saying it. .


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 6, 2007)

UP mai dum hai kyu ke julm yaha kam hai 
why the hell they shout about hindu and muslim? we want elctricity , education, health not comunal violence.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 6, 2007)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> UP mai dum hai kyu ke julm yaha kam hai


haan kyunki paise mein dum hai *cough cough* jo amitabh ko mile kisi ko batana mat..


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 6, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> haan kyunki paise mein dum hai *cough cough* jo amitabh ko mile kisi ko batana mat..


 indian public sab janti hai  leaders can't fool us every time  thats why laloo lost the bihar election and now nitish kumar is a chief minister


----------



## Yamaraj (Apr 7, 2007)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> indian public sab janti hai  leaders can't fool us every time  thats why laloo lost the bihar election and now nitish kumar is a chief minister


Not quite the truth.
Have you ever got addicted to a good movie or song - so much so that you watched/listened to it dozens of times? Eventually, no matter how good, it gets boring after that and you switch to another, not because it's better, but different.

Democracy works this way. It's like a monkey with a remote in its hands, resting on a sofa before a TV with 200 channels. Only in reality, you're stuck with a stupid channel for 5 years in case you fsck your choices up.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 7, 2007)

ooops  Democracy is rule of many blind dictators


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 7, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Today CNN IBN exposed *13  UP politicians*. They were willing to kill their opponents, throw shoe at the speaker in LA, switch sides, capture votes for money.



Wow. That is a big hit to indian people.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 7, 2007)

UP mein jurm jara kam hai.


----------



## mediator (Apr 7, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> *Hinduism is an unorganised way of life* , that's why its votes are scattered badly
> and no hope of united in future tooo


And what exactly the bolded part has to do with this topic? A detailed explanation wud be nice!


----------



## aliasghark (Apr 20, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Not quite the truth.
> Have you ever got addicted to a good movie or song - so much so that you watched/listened to it dozens of times? Eventually, no matter how good, it gets boring after that and you switch to another, not because it's better, but different.
> 
> *Democracy* works this way. It's like a monkey with a remote in its hands, resting on a sofa before a TV with 200 channels. Only in reality, you're stuck with a stupid channel for 5 years in case you fsck your choices up.


so what kind of a government do you prefer? (doesn't dictatorship mean you're stuck with a stupid channel for ever?)


----------



## faraaz (Apr 20, 2007)

Desi-Tek.co said:
			
		

> indian public sab janti hai  leaders can't fool us every time  thats why laloo lost the bihar election and now nitish kumar is a chief minister



Actually...Laloo Prasad Yadav is one of the shrewdest and most competent politicians in our country. The reason Bihar is a backwards hellhole is because of the entire government system in that state, not just the actions of one man. In fact, if given an efficient system, the man is a bloody genius! Case in point...*www.reporter7.com/23051/how-lalu-prasad-yadav-converted-indian.htm Furthermore, your statement that the indian public can't be fooled PROVES that the Indian Public is incompetent and the much-vaunted will of the public sucks at choosing a responsible leader. So don't talk about what you don't know...mmmkay??



			
				Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Not quite the truth.
> Have you ever got addicted to a good movie or song - so much so that you watched/listened to it dozens of times? Eventually, no matter how good, it gets boring after that and you switch to another, not because it's better, but different.
> 
> Democracy works this way. It's like a monkey with a remote in its hands, resting on a sofa before a TV with 200 channels. Only in reality, you're stuck with a stupid channel for 5 years in case you fsck your choices up.



Best...post...ever!!! ^^^



			
				aliasghark said:
			
		

> so what kind of a government do you prefer? (doesn't dictatorship mean you're stuck with a stupid channel for ever?)



Actually,the problem with democracy is giving the vote to EVERYONE. I mean, think about it...if the plumbing in your house broke down and needed to be fixed, would you just hire a plumber or would you get your whole neighbourhood together, form a committee and fix it through consensus (namely trial and error) ?? However, there's no point voting for anyone because we Indians are given a choice at election time between a rock and a hard place. Seriously, all our politicians are crooks and thieves anyway.

If you want to fix democracy...here's what you do. First, get rid of all the bad politicians (corrupt, incompetent etc) and then allow only such people who have ATLEAST:

1 - A Master's degree
2 - Completely clean background of criminal activity

...to contest in an election. After that, only people of a similar qualification (say...Bachelor's instead of Master's) should be allowed to vote, irrespective of gender. There you go...that's your perfect democracy.

And now let me tell you why it won't work, before you do! 

Percentage of people who meet those educational qualifications is less than 10% in this country I'm guessing. This is a wild guess and truth may be that the percentage is MUCH less than what I posted. Democracy means EVERYONE votes...right?? This is the idea which is screwed up in the first place. Its like a school election...good for nothing pretty boy who is popular with students gets elected, but if its a nomination system BEFOREHAND...teachers pick out worthy candidates and THEN let students vote...

Why oh WHY don't we do this at a national level too?? Of course...its because if we DID have a nomination system, then not too long before the nominators get corrupted.  Bah...want to have a good government?? Let whichever monkey gets elected do what it wants...privatise everything and let money talk.

Not the best system, but it will certainly be the most efficient.


----------



## aliasghark (Apr 22, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Actually,the problem with democracy is giving the vote to EVERYONE. I mean, think about it...if the plumbing in your house broke down and needed to be fixed, would you just hire a plumber or would you get your whole neighbourhood together, form a committee and fix it through consensus (namely trial and error) ?? However, there's no point voting for anyone because we Indians are given a choice at election time between a rock and a hard place. Seriously, all our politicians are crooks and thieves anyway.
> 
> If you want to fix democracy...here's what you do. First, get rid of all the bad politicians (corrupt, incompetent etc) and then allow only such people who have ATLEAST:
> 
> ...


for the most part, i agree with your post. however, the elections for the central government isn't the only place people get to vote. there are state government elections, city/town/suburb/village elections. when you go to an average village, you'll be hard pressed to find a person who has completed grade 10, let alone a bachelors. so who's going to vote for the village administrators, if there isn't anyone passing the 'eligibility test'?

democracy, like anything else, has its merits and demerits. a kingdom/monarchy (like s.arabia, bahrain, etc) is low-risk, low-return comparable to blunt knife which can't be put to much use; while a democracy can, as someone put it, be a catalyst for prosperity (say switzerland?) or fuel for carnage (saddam's iraq, and indeed current iraq).

you're absolutely right about the nomination thing. it can never work in india for corruption is the way of life here. we're not looking for slavish yes-men to lead us. but *if* you can find people who never go corrupt, this would be the answer to all our ills.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 22, 2007)

aliasghark said:
			
		

> for the most part, i agree with your post. however, the elections for the central government isn't the only place people get to vote. there are state government elections, city/town/suburb/village elections. when you go to an average village, you'll be hard pressed to find a person who has completed grade 10, let alone a bachelors. so who's going to vote for the village administrators, if there isn't anyone passing the 'eligibility test'?



Yeah, I know what you mean...but look at it this way. At the grass-roots level...all the illiterate masses living in India's villages...what DO they care about?? Financial security?? Assured means of survival?? I mean, when people are committing suicide because they can't pay off their loans and their only means of livelihood is completely on the rocks because of drought, lack of power etc...I doubt they are going to care too much about who is best for the country. What they do is vote for the person who promises them the most in the most convincing manner. THAT is why our country is screwed up.

THAT is why I believe democracy is a screwed up system. Democracy and public elections are meant to be for deciding the leader who is best for the country. Not who is best at story-telling.

And yeah, I know what I said pertains to central government, but for the state governments also its the same story. I forget the guy's name (oh wait, google to the rescue!! Dr. Y.S Rajasekhar Reddy) who is the chief minister of Andhra Pradesh won the post mainly through massive campaigning in the rural areas (who had been ignored for a while by Naidu, the previous CM).

Turns out that all the development in Hyderabad and AP at the moment is through private sector . Government is doing jack-all. Of course, I'm not a political science expert and these are my opinions based on what I have read and seen since the AP elections. If I am wrong, please feel free to correct me.

I guess the purpose of this long rant is to try and justify why I don't think it would be that much of a loss to deny these people a vote when it comes to state and central government elections. That is a VERY bad idea. Like Yamaraj's excellent metaphor shows clearly...we will be in a bad state after that!


----------



## aliasghark (Apr 24, 2007)

i couldn't agree more. the eligibility test should be in place where theres too much power at stake (central and state governments).


----------

